

Bill Gates Admits Ctrl-Alt-Delete was Mistake--Blames on IBM - aashaykumar92
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/26/4772680/bill-gates-admits-ctrl-alt-del-was-a-mistake#!

======
csense
Isn't the Ctrl-Alt-Delete to login supposed to be in order to prevent a
malicious fullscreen app from faking the login screen and tricking the user
into entering their login credentials? (Since Ctrl-Alt-Delete is a keystroke
that is routed directly to an OS handler at a fairly low level, a mere
application can't intercept it.)

There's actually a sound reason, I can't really think of another way to
prevent this attack vector.

~~~
T-hawk
The article says that. The need for a uninterceptable interrupt to reach the
OS login screen is obvious.

The mistake was making it a three-key chord rather than something simpler.
Compare to the single home button on iOS devices, which also goes straight to
the OS and can't be intercepted by user space programs.

------
wnevets
Out of all the things that one can claim is wrong with windows,
ctrl+alt+delete to login isnt one I have a problem with.

------
timsaunders
I pressed that too many times on my PC... Macbook, haven't had to do it once!

